# Check boot loader version



## malac0da

What is the easiest way to check which version boot loader is installed? I have flashed the CM10 that installs the JB boot loader but I still seem to have problems getting some ROMs to work that are supposedly for JB boot loader.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Voyager2k

The easiest way is to look at the splash screen. If it looks like this, then you're on the JB bootloader. Also, which ROMs are you trying to flash?


----------



## shiznu

malac0da said:


> What is the easiest way to check which version boot loader is installed? I have flashed the CM10 that installs the JB boot loader but I still seem to have problems getting some ROMs to work that are supposedly for JB boot loader.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not really sure about the transformer prime but most ROMs do not include the boot loader but there are several apps available that can give you system info. Search android system info in the play store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## malac0da

It did look like that but was still having problems with jelly bean ROMs. I think it might have all stemmed from installing that hairybean ROM that was jelly bean but based on tf300. I have since used nvflash to go back to ICS and seeing if I can update it properly to jellybean and start from there. Thanks for the responses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

